# Inquisitor Lord sculpt



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

So I decided to get back into 40k a few months ago, and picked up some space marines. Of course, marines by themselves got boring pretty fast, so I'm working on adding an Inquisitorial side to my force.

I hadn't sculpted ever, until recently, the tubing on the plasmacannon below is sculpted, as is the cloak on the necron lord.

Plasmacannon Devastator



















Necron Lord




















Then I decided to almost full sculpt my inquisitor. I was basically tired of seeing human characters in marine power armor, so I whittled down a cadian to a reasonable size and went from there.

Inquisitor






























The parts used in him were:

Cadian Torso, Legs
Servo Skull
Vehicle Storm Bolter
=I= shoulder pad (marine captain sprue)
Searchlight
Two assault cannon ammo cans
Odds and ends from the Ravenwing accessory sprue.


C&C welcome! I would like feedback so I can touch him up before entering in the conversion contest.


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Nice sculpt on the inqisitor +rep from me.


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

If those are the only minis you've done GS work with, then you've got talent, and i'd say keep going in any case. +rep from me.
i really like the Lord - the pose looks a little strange, but that's a minor thing.


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Good job on the Inquisitor. Plus rep.


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

I also tried my hand at turning some plastic marines into full robed marines. Didn't turn out fantastic, but I was working with only a scalpel and my fingers at that point.

I picked up some color shapers, and the 3 models I posted were the first ones I did with shapers.

@Ogre
I couldn't help the pose, it's built on a cadian. It would be great if you guys could tell me which parts of the sculpting look off, I want it as good as I can get it before entering.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

The devastator looks odd to me. The idea of wielding a plasma cannon as 'pistol' doesn't really work well (IMHO). I do, however, like the sculpting work you did on the Inquisitor Lord. It has a very different "feel" than the usual Inquisitors and I always applaud originality. Well done:victory:


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

You've only recently started sculpting?

/facepalm

It's people like you who make me want to take my greenstuff and toss it out the window LOL. While they all look good, the work you've done on the Inquisitor is outstanding. The amount of sculpting/conversion work on it is simply put, awesome. You have a real gift for sculpting bud! Hope to see more of your work soon!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks Nate.

@Damned, the plasma cannon is drooping down b/c it's not being used as a pistol. I mean, I'm not that crazy it's as big as the marine is. I just wanted some variety in the devastator poses, instead of having carbon copies of each other. He has the left hand out with a pointing finger, you can't see it real well in the pic but he's kinda pointing and yelling "yo shoot dat way guys"


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah I really like the Inquisitor. The guns really interesting, not sure how you'd fire it though.


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

really nice the guns are really cool give me a tutorial to make


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Great job for someone who only started scuplting. Reps to you.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

they all ook really cool! I like the pose of the devastator. There are loads of modesl holding missile launchers and heavy bolters one handed so that's a nice change 

the Inquisitor is amazing though. I dunno what that gun is but it looks great!


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

Utterly speechless, those are damn well amazing. Keep up the good work my friend!!!


----------



## Exitus Acta Probat (Apr 23, 2009)

I quit.... I suck... You Rock! 

Great work, innate talent. 
+rep


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

For those of you who asked about the gun, I don't have another on hand to put up a tutorial, but the actual process was fairly simple.

1. Grab a 2 piece storm bolter from a vehicle sprue. I used the right side for this guy, cause he points it from left to right - meaning I want the ammo can on the outside.

2. Cut off the front, and trim the back of the bolter. Pick out some small brass pipe that you want to use for the gun barrel and the handle. Now I drilled two holes into the front of the gun for the 3/64" pipe, and one angled hole into the back of the gun for the 1/16" handle, but you can put as many barrels on the gun as you can drill holes.

3. After gluing the pipe in place, you pretty much have your basic form. Adjust the pipe to the length you want, then green stuff around it, using it as the skelton for the front of the gun.

4. From here on out, add whatever details you like. I had some tiny swords from the Ravenwing accesory sprue, the vent is from a spare marine backpack, and the purity seals are purity seals. And the legs at the bottom are from the SM scout heavy bolter.


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

thanks man I am going to use that on my (in the future project) admech army


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

The only thing I can suggest is I think his head is too high off of his shoulders. His neck would have to be way long. I dont know how you would fix this.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

That is a really cool inquisitor (don't really like the devastator though)

Is that a psycannon? Or what is it?


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

@ Klomster

Yeah, it's a psycannon. The grey knights models with psycannons, IMO, look like someone at GW ran out of ideas. "Durr, blob of greenstuff + barrel = psycannon!" so I didn't really want to copy theirs.

I wanted to make something that looked more, I dunno ... like a gun. While still feeling like it was feasible to have it shoot at str 6.

@ Pauly

I can kinda see what you mean. I think it's because the armor on his shoulders is a little thinner than it looks, I used the cadian torso to try and get the proportions correct. I may have just screwed up and connected the arms too low I guess ...

Something to fix for the next one


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

I really like both the Necron Lord and the Inquisitor 

Have some motivation and keep up the good workk:


----------



## Veritax (Sep 20, 2008)

The inquisitor is great + rep .. cuz I can now


----------

